# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Double storey extension Perth,  Metal frame

## Jacqueshenn

G'day  
I'm in the panning phase of a double storey extension. (Plans are with engineer ATM) 
Doing the ground floor with double bricks and the top floor with steel frame... 
Has anyone done something similar, chasing advise, ideas and a reputable and of course Cheap  :Biggrin:  metal frame supplier/manufacturer in Perth. 
Any Ideas, comments or suggestion welcome! 
Cheers for now, enjoy the rest of your weekend  
Jack

----------

